
Atlassian Bamboo Cloud Shutting Down - math0ne
http://pastebin.com/m1J45iKa
======
math0ne
I personally very recently migrated a large build system to Bamboo Cloud and
am quite dishearted to find out I will have to migrate it to the self hosted
version which doesn't seem like it is a super smooth process.

